# Avicularia sp. "fasiculata" = Avicularia diversipes (C.L. Koch 1842)



## GoTerps (Sep 8, 2009)

FYI,

The spider sold in the trade as _Avicularia_ sp. "fasiculata" has been identified as _Avicularia diversipes_.  

Bertani, R. & C. S. Fukushima (2009): Description of two new species of _Avicularia_ Lamarck 1818 and redescription of _Avicularia diversipes_ (C.L. Koch 1842) (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Aviculariinae) – three possibly threatened Brazilian species. _Zootaxa_, 2223: 25-47.

Free download
http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2009/f/zt02223p047.pdf

Eric


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 8, 2009)

Very cool, Eric!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mandipants (Sep 8, 2009)

Avicularia sooterama is gorgeous!  Thanks for keeping us Avic lovers in the loop!


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 8, 2009)

It was a great read for an avi fiend like me, now I have to re-lable my 3 A fascics:} 

Hopefully no more name changes.

PIG-


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice, so this is an actually distinct species now. I'm gonna get my self one.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for the update.  Hopefully breeding this species soon...


----------



## barabootom (Sep 8, 2009)

This was very interesting.  Thanks very much for sharing.  I especially found pages 37 and 38 quite informative.


----------

